# Racer in the family.



## NorthernRedneck

It's been a dream of mine and my brothers to get dirt track cars together and go racing. Only problem was the nearest dirt track was always an 8 hour drive away. A new track was just finished literally Saturday morning as they laid down the last of the clay. It's only 2 hours from my brother and 6 hours from me. So, my brother managed to scrounge up a car and trailer for free in lieu of sponsorship decals on the car. He was literally one of the first to get a car on the track. There's still lots of work to get the track ready for the spring but it's nice to see a track come to life. 

https://www.kenoraonline.com/local-sports/feelin-the-need-for-speed





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Wow, that looks like fun.   I've heard that hobby is more expensive than my boating hobby.   LOL


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This is how the car sat since the last time it raced 13 years ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> Wow, that looks like fun.   I've heard that hobby is more expensive than my boating hobby.   LOL


Yes. You definitely don't get rich running the local dirt track. An average price for a similar pure stock car up here ready to race is around 10k. We had been looking for something decent and even a basket case with no engine seat suspension etc in roller form was 3k. So when he found out about this car sitting there he approached the owner (who happens to be a gm dealership) they offered him the car and trailer to use in lieu of sponsorship. I find it funny that he's got a dodge and a Ford in the yard but is sponsored by gm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Growing up my uncle was a racer. The #10 was the number he used. I remember being 6 yrs old and spending the winter over at a garage with my dad and uncle building this car. Unfortunately it only ran one season till the local track closed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I remember when they were building that blue race car it was just the bare roll cage and suspension all finished up. They had also dropped the motor in and wanted to test it at the track before installing the body.  The seat and seatbelt were also not installed yet. 

So my uncle headed out on the track slow at first then he couldn't resist. He opened her up to see what she would do. After the 4th lap at full speed he was coming out of turn 4 and hooked a rutt. The car pitched sideways and started to roll. It rolled 4 times before coming to rest on it's side. Now remember there was no seat or seatbelt to hold him in. Somehow he escaped with nothing but a broken nose. The car was laying on it's side with the engine still running. He was laying there inside with his face all bloody. He came to and started shouting to shut off the engine so it didn't blow. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So my brother has been working on the car all winter and it's almost ready for it's maiden voyage. Its gotten a paint job inside and out. New engine with racing cam. New transmission. 

The engine that was in it was only run once 15 years ago in a special run what you brung event. The previous owner put a 10k modified engine in it. So it was a definite sleeper. Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Time for an update. He's been racing twice a week since June and getting better already running about midpack every race. The car is getting better with a tweak here and there. I want to get to one of his races soon but it's a 3 hour drive to one track and 6 hrs to the track that's just being built. And an 8 hour drive to the track in Winnipeg where he races.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

He's been racing pretty much twice a week in emo Ontario and Winnipeg Manitoba as well as attending the practice sessions at the new Lake of the Woods speedway in kenora Ontario. I've been watching this track come from the ground up. Only last summer it was a bedrock field that required extensive blasting just to get level ground. They brought in many loads of clay and are now in the process of installing the grandstands catch fences tire barriers etc.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well well well. Yesterday was the grand opening at the new track in  kenora Ontario. My brother started the very first race held there and he led flag to flag. It was a heat race but a race is a race. 

https://youtu.be/SqJcXpoXIBo


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I finally made it to see my brother race. Two nights ago he was racing in Winnipeg Manitoba against 21 other cars in his class. He started 2nd in both races and finished 2nd. 

Last night, he drew last starting position against cars a class higher than him running bigger engines with more horsepower. He was holding his own till he blew a tire on the last lap of the heat race. That put him starting the feature dead last again. He started 22nd and worked his way up to finish 12th. This in an old homemade jalopy of a car racing against purpose built chassis cars with stronger engines. And at one point he was coming into turn 3 when a car spun out in front of him. He managed to get the car turned sideways and locked up the brakes in order to not t bone the other car. His car came to a stop rested sideways up against the other car. He still managed to work his way up to 12th after that. The driver who won the feature in his heat was a  14 year old in a purpose built chassis.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The Joy's of a dirt racer.....

Sitting in a boat launch area changing a bent tie rod from last night so he can race again tonight.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So this happened Thursday night in Winnipeg when he was racing. He still managed to finish the race in 2nd against 25 other cars after this "incident".  How fitting that Cole trickle from days of thunder and the wood brothers car have dale Earnhardt pinned. Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

http://www.siouxbulletin.com/local-racer-gets-podium-finish-at-inaugural-kenora-stock-car-races


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

That's a great write-up on your brother. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> http://www.siouxbulletin.com/local-racer-gets-podium-finish-at-inaugural-kenora-stock-car-races



Awesome writeup.   Dirt track racing is the best, no doubt about that.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. We grew up around racing. My dad uncle and another guy had built a racecar when our track was still open. We're on the lookout for another car now. The one my bro has now is way too narrow making it his Achilles heal. His tires stick out 6 inches on each side. No matter how good he's doing, all it takes to ruin his night is a little side bump into another car.  Happened twice last weekend. He gets bumped from the side and cuts a tire. He has 2 laps to get it changed during the yellow. But comes out in the back. 

Last week he was racing in a class higher than his. Bigger engine different gears etc. And he was running mid pack till he got slammed cutting a tire.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So the old racecar is for sale minus the engine and transmission. He's made a deal for this car and plans to use his driveline. I've seen this car in action. It was being raced by a 14 year old. When I saw him race he was challenging for the lead the entire race in a field of 26 cars. 

https://m.facebook.com/1849201031999094/photos/a.1861340310785166/2001642590088270/?type=3


----------



## Melensdad

Not sure how I missed this thread.

All I can say is *WOW!!!*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Think he could pick up Henry as a sponsor and get us some samples in the deal?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Unlike most of the cars in his class who are doing it with very little sponsorship money, he came out of the box with sponsorship from 7-8 different local businesses. I guess being a police officer made him a few connections around town.


----------



## RNE228

Dirt's for potatoes. Asphalt is for race cars 

Pretty fortunate here in Placerville; Placerville Speedway runs stock cars, Sprint cars on 1/4 mile dirt. Roseville is 45 minutes away with a 1/3 mile paved oval(I remember when it was 1/4 mile dirt). Auburn is close, and has Speedway Motorcycle flat track 1/8 mile(used to be 1/4 mile dirt oval). Sacramento Raceway has a couple seasons left; 1/4 mile dragstrip.

Calistoga and Chico have super fast 1/2 mile dirt tracks with 1.5 hours. Sears Point(Sonoma) is 1.5 hours away road course.

Hangtown is long time Motocross(Prairie City OHV park)

And we're just down the road from the Rubicon 4x4 trail


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Awesome. We're pretty limited up here for dirt tracks. Closest to me running regularly is a 4hr drive. Our local track only holds 1 weekend a year.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

RNE228 said:


> Dirt's for potatoes. Asphalt is for race cars



I said something similar one night at Wayne County Speedway in Ohio. watching Sprint cars. While waiting in line for some refreshments, I looked at my  wife and said "Dirt's for farming, Asphalt's for racing".
I wasn't sure I'd make it through the night without getting mobbed.


----------



## RNE228

In the mid-late 1970's a family friend raced at All American in Roseville, Ca. He had found a T-shirt with that saying and a race car on it. I don't think he made it out to the dirt tracks wearing it ...

Funny thing is my Dad and Grandfather ran cars in the 50's and early 60's at the same track; it was dirt from when it opened till 1972. the first couple seasons after paving were tough; the stands were empty except for the drivers families for the most part. 

Now it has been expanded to 1/3 mile paved.



OhioTC18 said:


> I said something similar one night at Wayne County Speedway in Ohio. watching Sprint cars. While waiting in line for some refreshments, I looked at my  wife and said "Dirt's for farming, Asphalt's for racing".
> I wasn't sure I'd make it through the night without getting mobbed.


----------



## RNE228

We're pretty fortunate to have a number(and variety) of tracks in N. Calif. Kind of surprising given politics in Calif. 

The biggest threat here is growth. Sacramento Raceway has had a lot of development nearby, and with it complaints. Last I heard they were trying to stay open thru 2020 race season. Why do people move in next to a race track and then complain about the Jet cars and top fuelers? 



NorthernRedneck said:


> Awesome. We're pretty limited up here for dirt tracks. Closest to me running regularly is a 4hr drive. Our local track only holds 1 weekend a year.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

RNE228 said:


> Why do people move in next to a race track and then complain about the Jet cars and top fuelers?



Same reason people move next door to an airport and complain and the same reason people move next door to a gun range and . . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So this weekend is our local dirt track one off event that only happens once a year. It's a two day event. Part of the problem with that track is location. It's built way out in the middle of the woods 40miles from town. My brother is staying at the track. He called me last night wanting me to search around for a new set of plug wires and distributor cap. I guess he drove through a bad storm hauling it and everything under the hood got soaked including electrical.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> So this weekend is our local dirt track one off event that only happens once a year. It's a two day event. Part of the problem with that track is location. It's built way out in the middle of the woods 40miles from town. My brother is staying at the track. He called me last night wanting me to search around for a new set of plug wires and distributor cap. I guess he drove through a bad storm hauling it and everything under the hood got soaked including electrical.


Bummer.

Hopefully you can get the parts and get out to him.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

There was a chance that the whole weekend would be a washout due to severe thunderstorms. The weather usually travels to the northeast. Looks like the racing gods are smiling. The storm basically split in two and we'll be right in the middle and spared the worst of it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The races were excellent yesterday. My brother didn't do so well as he battled electrical issues which caused him to lose power at top speed. We changed basically the entire ignition system, carb, plug wires, plugs, and it still acted up. He's going to swap out the battery for today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well, last weekend didn't go as planned for him. We changed pretty much everything under the hood besides the engine. On acceleration on the straightaway, the car had plenty of power but would not down and start missing going into the corner. On the final race we finally determined that a faulty oil pump along with low oil was causing the engine to basically go into a protection mode. We added some oil and nursed it around. 

This 20 yr old kid who only races this race every year was out there driving around like a jacka$$ basically hitting everyone and everything in his way. My brother didn't put up with that. When they got together and spun out of turn 4, the field was stopped on the backstretch for another car that spun and couldn't get going again. My bro caught up to that kid and sent him a message in the rear bumper then pulled up beside him and told him he was #1. Once they got going again, the kid still never learned his lesson and tried body slamming him going into the corner. My bro backed off and got him sideways down the straightaway. Exciting finish.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The old studebaker in the 3rd picture was raced for years and won often at this track when it was running full time in the late 90s. It's been sitting in a dirt track museum  since then. They hauled it out to show it at the track.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The last race was the midwest modifieds. They put on a good show running 50 laps racing for 10 grand for the winner.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So he picked up the new car and is in the process of installing the driveline from the old one. It will be decalled for next summer. For now, it'll just have duct tape numbers. 

This car was setup as a street stock before. My bro runs pure stock which basically means a stock 350 block different rear end, stock carb and a few other differences. He had been running his purse stock all summer against street stocks at the one track and was holding his own against cars with higher horsepower.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Update time. My brother and dad are busy this week hanging a new body on his new racecar. Racing season starts soon. It still needs a wrap that'll include decals and the number. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

He had the new car out on the track for a couple practice laps last weekend. Much better car than the old one. Handles way better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So my brother had a rough month racing. He got tangled up in Winnipeg and pushed the front end in. That took a week to fix in time to head back and get tangled up again with the same car. They just finished rebuilding it 2 hours ago. We were supposed to go see him race in kenora but as they are a new track they are finding it hard to get cars to show up. So he may not be racing tomorrow. Instead he will attempt Winnipeg again Saturday night. We were originally slated to be in Winnipeg on Sunday but I may change that plan if we can get a campsite. 

That being said, you snowcat guys will love his frame machine. He uses the snow club garage to work on his car. Ever see a pisten bully and a br180 playing tug of war with an 80s monte carlo? Apparently they had the car in the air straightening the frame. 






Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I finally got to see the new car on track. I won't say race as he was the only one in his class that showed. It's a new track and other nearby tracks have events Thursday and Saturday. So drivers skipped it. That being said, they had 14 cars show up. Enough for a 4 cylinder and a midwest modified race. A buddy of my brothers took a hard hit. He slammed the wall head on and flipped on his side. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Last night was the special Brad wall memorial race weekend at red river co-op speedway in Winnipeg Manitoba. My brother was there with his pure stock racing against 15 other cars in his class. He finished 4rth in the heat race then drew the pole for the feature. He was leading and pulling away when a busted water pump belt finished his night. He opted to shut it down and save the engine over going on to win and damaging it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> I finally got to see the new car on track. I won't say race as he was the only one in his class that showed. It's a new track and other nearby tracks have events Thursday and Saturday. So drivers skipped it. That being said, they had 14 cars show up. Enough for a 4 cylinder and a midwest modified race. A buddy of my brothers took a hard hit. He slammed the wall head on and flipped on his side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Here's the video and pictures of the wreck. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=y7m1GCWA860











Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

He won his first feature race this weekend.  Low car count though in his class. But a win is a win. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

There's been talk of a new race track where I live for 7 years. They started with a swamp and over the years enough fill was brought in to take care of that. Last fall they brought in clay to build the track surface. They also had a bunch of concrete highway dividers donated for the walls as well as a bunch of grandstands. It's coming together nicely. This is a 5 minute drive from my house. 

I saw an article this morning saying that they are planning a fall race if they can get it together. So I went to their website and they are looking for volunteers. I messaged the track president and gave him my name and number. Looks like I will be involved in running the place if things work out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's an overhead of the track in progress. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm heading to a planning meeting for the new track next week. The track is only a few miles from my house and since I can't get involved in the racing part, I want to get involved in the running of things behind the scenes.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So this whole covid 19 pandemic has put a damper on any racing for the next couple months. 

Last week my brother was presented with a really good offer on his pure stock car. About the same time, a 4 time track champion car became available for sale turnkey for a good price. For very little money difference, he was able to sell his car and move up to the modified class in a proven car. 

The issue he was having was that he was racing at 3 different tracks. One had street stocks with a bit bigger carb and different suspension setups. His home track had a low car count for pure stocks and often he was driving 2 hours only to have nobody to race against. He did alright in Winnipeg Manitoba though in his division. 

With the modified, he can race pretty much anywhere.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

He picked up the new midwest modified on the weekend. It's pretty much turnkey and came with a bunch of parts.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

He's already got the body side panels roof and nose stripped off and replaced. Decals in the next few days then hopefully off racing soon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Only thing left is to put the decals on and go racing.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

He's got the decals on and headed to the track today for his first test session. They can't actually start the racing season yet due to covid restrictions. But this should give him an idea what he got himself into jumping up into the modified class.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's been a wait to get the racing season started due to covid 19. But this week my brother was finally able to get on the track racing. Even though it's going to be a while before fans can get back to the track to watch. It was filmed and on pay per view. He did alright and held his own considering that he's a rookie in his class. 

That's my dad and brother in the picture.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just an on track picture. Our province is moving to stage 3 covid restrictions which means larger groups of 100 people or less are now allowed. This means fans in the stands. Once I have a clear indication as to what the plans are for the 2 area tracks (6 & 4 hrs away), I plan on loading the truck camper and heading to watch.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's a link to his heat race yesterday. He finished 4th which automatically advanced him to the feature main. Unfortunately as they pulled out on the track to race the main, it started raining and the race was postponed to today. At 1pm, they raced yesterday's main then start running the heat races for today's races. 

https://www.facebook.com/642475076/posts/10164334031570077/


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My brother has been racing all summer doing alright. He was supposed to race this weekend at a brand new track only 5 miles from my place. My dad had been instrumental in helping him work on the car getting it ready. 

So  this weekend is a special 3 day event held every September. Non points paying race.  When we first got the news about our dad being taken from us, my brother, who lives a 4 hr drive away, already had the car hooked up behind his motorhome to come here for the races. When we got the news that something happened and dad wouldn't be coming home, my brother was going to unhook the car hauler and forgo the races. He decided to bring the car with him when he came yesterday. 

After many tears and some serious discussions, it was decided that he would race this weekend in memory of dad as dad would have wanted him to. My parents had recently purchased a new place on 5 acres with a huge shop which dad had been working on setting up. 

Our dad was always there for us,  now is the time that we are there for him and race in his honor as he would have wanted. We love you dad. This weekend of racing is for you. I told my brother that he's racing for dad this weekend. No matter the outcome, dad would be proud.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I told my brother that this weekend isn't about positions, trophies etc.  It's about us standing together as a family and pushing forward. 

My wife has a cricket machine used for vinyl cutting and other things so we got to work first making decals for the race car that we all had a say in designing. Then we made simple t-shirts to wear to the races for everyone in the family.


----------



## Doc

That is truly awesome Brian.    Hats off to all of you who had a part in doing this tribute.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Tonight was the opening night of three days of racing. They were only practicing and qualifying but he did alright. Definitely not the slowest car out there. I know dad was looking down and is proud.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Update time. 

Saturday started good and ended great. The track was fast but super rough and loose in the corners. I watched my brother drive his heart out like he's never driven before. He was previously about a mid pack racer most weekends with limited funds and still learning the new car. 

His first race was the hear races. There were 55 cars in total in his class alone. He went out 4th and finished 4th in the field of 9. That moved him to the b main 15 lap 20 car field. He started 4th and coming out of turn 2 on the first lap he was in 2nd. I could tell by his driving style from the past that a spark lit in him and he caught the leader within a few laps weaving in and out of lapped traffic. He dove to the bottom of turn 3 and drove it in deep and floored it coming out of the corner with the lead. He pulled away from the field and went on to win.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Day 2 

We started out 4th in a field of 9 for a 10 lap race. He held his own and the field spread out. He finished 4th. That put him starting 4th in the b main. He once again drove it like he stole it and was in a tight battle with another car for 2nd in a 20 car field when he was coming into turn 2 on the bottom. The car he was battling with came down to try to cut him off. Their front tires touched and my brother's car launched in the air. Another car hit him and sent the car rolling sideways and end over end. He rolled 4 times and slammed hard down on his roof.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

First and foremost, my brother was fine. A bit sore but walked away without a scratch thanks to the safety restraint and support system inside the car. 

From the pictures, the car looks totalled. But the frame is straight. The driveline is salvageable. It was slated to get a new body anyway over the winter after a hard impact with the wall a few weeks ago at another track. A bit of welding on the frame and she'll be good.


----------



## Doc

Thank goodness your bro is alright.   Flying through the air like that at the high speeds they are driving, I can only imagine how hard the impact would have been.   the safety restraints are awesome.   They sure did their job.   

About how fast do they get up to on that track?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'd estimate about 80mph on the straight and down to 50 in the corners.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's video of the wreck if it works.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's the in car view.


----------



## Doc

wow.  Awesome video.   Like we are riding with him.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> wow.  Awesome video.   Like we are riding with him.


He has a go pro he uses each race.


----------



## norscaner

NorthernRedneck said:


> Here's the in car view.


great video Brian.


----------



## waybomb

God, I miss going in circles. I was on asphalt. I love watching clips from the driver's view.
My first race, hobby stock, 67 Chevy 2, bench seat. Was so excited I forgot to put the seat belt on. Any idea how hard it is to throttle with your left foot, while hanging on the steering wheel attempting to stay in the car instead of flying out? Well, at least I didn't use the brakes since I couldn;t reach the pedal haanging on slid into the passneger side of the seat, and learned the limits of that car real quick.
Track etiquette at the time for greenhorns was to drive them into the wall as initiation, which I expected to happen. But the regulars saw I had a problem and let me run. Made alot of friends there,
I ALWAYS wear a seat belt since then.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Time for an update. My brother stripped the body off the car and the roof roll bars bent down when it slammed down. The chassis originally came from a manufacturer in the states. They watched the incar video and basically said that the roof shouldn't have bent down and offered to buy the bare chassis back off him to study to make improvements to future chassis they build. And they had a 2 year old winning car someone else had traded in for a new model. They sold it to him for a big discount. 

Last weekend, he set out to race 5 hrs away from me. They practiced Saturday but got rained out Sunday. This weekend is the grand opening for our local track. Last fall was a special invitational event where the track was leased by different people. My brother is coming down for it. Sadly, I have other commitments but plan on attending Sunday. 
Here's the new car.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

His first outing in the car was a bust literally. Due to bad fuel, he blew 7 pistons and cracked the block. He's now running an open engine with a new racing carb he just got from down in nascar country. He's been running his normal 3 tracks closer to home but is here for this week's racing. It was supposed to be last night but got rained out part way through. 

Anyways, here's some drone footage of the racing from last week. I was there.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

He went out on Wednesday and didn't even turn a lap at speed before the skies opened up.  He came back starting the bmain in the back working his way from 11th to 5th and they only advanced the top 3 to the feature. That meant he from 5 hrs away to only race one race. 

They normally start 21 cars in the feature but this week was a special memorial race night to honor the man whose dream was to build a race track and bring racing back to the city for the first time in 30 years. (We had a small track way out in the remote country side a 40 minute drive from here that did a once a year event only every fall.)  The whole area where the track and parking is located was nothing more than a muskeg swamp which required 10 years worth of fill being brought in to fill the swamp before they could even begin to build the track. He worked tirelessly to make it happen but less then a year before the track was complete, he passed away from cancer. His car number was 22. 

Because of this, they wanted 22 cars in the field and gave a provisional starting spot to my brother starting him last in a field of 22. It was a 50 lap race. He was able to work his way up to 13th place.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The original track promoter was also a racer in the same class as my brother. After he passed away, the family wanted to include his car as a promotional tool for the track. So they raised it up and placed it on a concrete support right at the entrance to the track.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like my brother's race season is done. He was at a 2 day race weekend. The first night was rained out so apparently things got a little rowdy at night with the racers all staying in the pits. Alcohol may or may not have been a factor.


----------

